# Get citizenship no birth certificate?



## josephsmith (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello, I am originally from usa When i apply for citizenship do i need my birth certificate or will passport be equivlant? I am asking because i cannot produce my birth certificate.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You will need to produce a birth certificate to apply.

Australian Citizenship – Identity documents

If you can't then please call DIAC and see what can be done to prove the following condition:

*Evidence of your date of birth, birth name and any changes of name*


----------



## josephsmith (Aug 16, 2011)

If you can't then please call DIAC and see what can be done to prove the following condition:


Well it says or your countries equivilant  i was hoping a passport was equivilant thanks anyway i will have to call


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

No they say equivalent because some countries don't register births in the same way the USA, UK & Aus do. They have other means of identifying birth like famaily books or the mothers passport etc. 

Can you not apply for copy from the state you were born?


----------



## josephsmith (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't  . I was hoping a passport would work because it has my birth date and birth place on it. So guess no alternatives theres nothing i can do?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Sound like I'm being nosey but any reason why you cant? It's not unusual for people to lose their birth certificates and need to get copies! It's usually a relatively simple process.


----------



## josephsmith (Aug 16, 2011)

Its a private matter, Your not being nosey its ok. But regardless i have every other document except that one and i was hoping it wouldn't be an issue .


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Phone them or pay them a visit but be prepared to explain exactly why you cant get it. They usually wouldn't make allowances for people who come from countries where births are formally registered with certificates. But depending on your circumstances and what you have to tell them you might be ok.


----------



## VizaPiza (Apr 24, 2017)

josephsmith said:


> Its a private matter, Your not being nosey its ok. But regardless i have every other document except that one and i was hoping it wouldn't be an issue .


Hi Buddy,

Did you have any luck? I am in the same situation. 

Please advise if they accept any other document or not?

Cheers


----------

